# vinyl material problem



## crabby (Sep 5, 2017)

hello my vinyl material is blubbing and coming away from the backing paper before i even get to cut it please help as wasting so much vinyl have got pics to explain what i mean


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

to show pics,,, use the 'go advanced' button below this reply box, next window scroll down to 'manage attachments' button, browse and upload images.
(Just in case you cant find out how.)


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

welcome!

pics would definitely help


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

What brand vinyl are you using?


----------



## Rabbidsquirrel13 (Jul 27, 2015)

If it's on the machine already and it's happening during the cutting process I would check your cut depth, speed and pressure. 

If it's happening while the vinyl roll is in storage, it may be the brand of the vinyl, storage conditions, etc.

We have great results the Thermoflex and Easiweed so you may want to try one of these two brands.


----------



## EvaUnit (Mar 31, 2021)

The curious fact is that you bought them but already wanted to sell them. Were they defective or what? Did you find buyers? I also wanted to buy a vinyl cutter machine second-hand, but I said that I better invest some more money to have a quality product. So I found a great vinyl cutter option on The Best Vinyl Cutters for Beginners to Professionals (2021) for home use-Brother CM350E. I still practice this hobby on mugs, and after that, I can open a small business.


----------

